

Love alpha versions? Try my new web app. - mantas
http://puncht.com

======
snitko
Lost me on "Sign Up for preview". I want preview for free, make a screencast
or at least screenshots.

~~~
dpcan
I signed up to preview, but I really didn't get what I was doing. I tried to
add a Home list for Stuff I do at home. I tried to log the activity of mowing
the lawn, but it wants a "number" for the work done. I just don't understand.

I think I really needed a little YouTube video on the homepage to show me
someone actively using the system so I can have that "oh, I see" moment before
signing up.

Anyway +1 for the video preview.

------
chaosprophet
You really should explain more about the app on the landing page. Maybe put a
link to a screencast on the landing page. And since there is so little text,
you should increase the size of the text. Computer monitors are designed to be
read from a distance of about 1.5 feet or more and your text is a bit too
small to be read comfortably from that distance (I got weak eyes). You should
bump up the text size by maybe 2 points.

Also, you should have a longer page where you explain the specifics of the
app. Like for example when I click the read more link on the login page, I
expect it to take me to a page explaining in detail about the app, and how it
can help me with maybe a comparison with similar apps. Instead it takes me
back to the landing page, which doesn't really explain too much.

------
daeken
Just signed up and started playing around with it (although I agree with
snitko, there needs to be something pre-signup to tell you what it is). When I
went to log activity, it said "Work done", with a '0' in the field. This
doesn't tell you what you're measuring, which I believe is a problem. For
instance, is this lines of code? Is it the number of goals I met? Can I type
in what I did and have it log that?

Needs more user direction, but I like the idea and I'll certainly keep an eye
on it.

Edit: Also, OpenID support would be nice, but is not a dealbreaker by any
means. Nice work so far, for sure.

------
tdedecko
Looks great for an alpha.

Some suggestions:

1\. Improve the interface and make it clear how to use the app. The language
isn't clear to me, such as the difference between a 'tracker' and an 'area'.

2\. Make it so I can enter a days worth of data very easily. One single form
for all my trackers.

3\. Make it so I can compete/compare myself with other users. Maybe just
friends that I select or maybe any other users. You could add user ranking
charts, graphs, etc.

------
chanux
Nice. Just signed up, but it was not straight forward what I have to fill on
those tracker boxes (Maybe because I'm in a hurry). It's good if you can
emailt2punchT support & maybe twitter support too. (ex: <http://texthog.com>)

Kudos.

------
ktharavaad
I didn't want to sign up.

Can you explain how this is different from Rescuetime?

~~~
mantas
RescueTime logs by app/website. In PunchT, you log manually.

RescueTime way it's easier, but not that accurate. For example I use
StackOverflow for both work and leisure. RescueTime both uses logs as same. By
logging manually, I can mark the difference between those activities.

~~~
benhoyt
That's helpful -- a helpful explanation, I mean, as well as a potentially
helpful tool. It'd be great if you could say more stuff like this on your home
page. I tend not to sign up without a lot more information.

------
zackattack
This is cool, I was actually thinking of making the exact same app a while
ago.

1\. Log Activity -> Tracker should default to the tracker I just clicked from,
instead of "Select tracker", duh!

2\. Date: This should not be that big. It should just say "Today" in text, and
then have a button to edit it, if it's not applicable.

3\. Work done -> Why does it default to zero?

4\. I would think that instead of tags, a summary or "notes" field would be
better

5\. I look forward to seeing what innovations you come up with in the future!
Love it so far, especially the graph & simplicity of signup. Keep me on your
mailing list (zackster@, I just signed up). I don't want to use it until it's
more feature-filled, but I don't wanna keep checking back to see... I won't
remember.

~~~
mantas
Thanks for the feedback!

We will have weekly newsletters for sure ;)

